# Instant bug etching...within a hour.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

This is my second thread about this issue BUT...

I am losing my battle against bug guts on my car 

I went to town which is six miles away, when I came home, I discovered a bit of bug guts on the front bumper, so I went to clean it off but even in such a short space of time (an hour or less) the guts has etched into the paint. I've clayed, SRP'd the area but it seems to be permanent.

Is this a sign of weak paint? As I'm fed up with this bloody car and how easily stuff marks the paint.

Would a machine polish get the paintwork back to normal? As I think I'm going to have to get this car sorted by a professional.

Is solid paint more prone to this as my metallic silver Astra never had etching like this.


----------



## LiE (Feb 16, 2009)

Crikey that must have been some mean bug!

It went through your wax and etched into the paint within an hour?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Car is wearing Gtechniq C1.5 silo seal sealant. 

It's eaten right through it.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep mate had one of them on Sunday went to deliver a shop order and when I got back within an hour and a half etched in and stuck like shet to a blanket 

Managed to get it off with a triple hand pad thingy and some P1 

Wasn't to bothered kus it's getting wet sanded soon :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

I know your feeling as our white IQ is splattered and I washed it yesterday, only done my 32 miles trip to and from work  It's a nightmare in this sticky weather we've been getting and mines protected too


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Very common unfortunately, even getting through some bulletproof sealants! It will show more on a dark, solid coloured car.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

If i had the time, id be cleaning the front end of my car twice a day. I get bugsplatter constantly as the roads i drive are generally between a large area of farm fields. I've been lucky with bug splatter, its the likes of stonechips and larger animal remains i have problems with on the front


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

One of the best and cheapest sealants is cling film:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

As anyone tried the product, Wolfs mask, see if this done the job for a defence barrier for flys and insects.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm seriously considering getting the car machine polished - hopefully removing the marks and getting the front of the car done with some sort of protective film. 

I spend loads on sealants thinking 'oh this will protect the car' but really it's doing absolutely nothing, except maybe against fading.

Never getting solid red again, metallic silver is the way to go, I never had these marks on my old car.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

My last car was solid red and I never suffered from this problem. Black cars are a nightmare for this as the temperature on a hot day bakes them on the car.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> This is my second thread about this issue BUT...
> 
> I am losing my battle against bug guts on my car
> 
> ...


Maybe try one of these: 
Wolf's spray on clear bra

http://wolfschemicals.com/forum/index.php?topic=76.0
Might be of use.:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> As anyone tried the product, Wolfs mask, see if this done the job for a defence barrier for flys and insects.


I did try The Mask earlier in the year, it streaked like mad and came off with a light shower.

Saying that, i'd rather a streaky front end than bug splatter ruining the paint.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Is solid paint more prone to this as my metallic silver Astra never had etching like this.


No because these days all paint is clear-coated over the top of the actual colour coat (the base coat as it's called), so it doesn't make any odds what colour it is or whether it's metallic or solid. But it could still be that the clearcoat they used on your model and age of car is 'soft'. I recently got rid of a car whose paint would etch within minutes of bird poop landing on it and there seemed to be no sealant or wax which would prevent it. But that car had an aftermarket paint job, and they're nearly always softer than factory finishes.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

i believe you can buy some sort of clear film like a wrap for bumpers, bonnets etc, think its made by 3M but could be wrong.

Bit late now i know but may prevent any more etching.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I often have the cast of "A Bugs Life" spread on the front of my car, I would often use AG Insect remover but I came here. One of the things I read on a search was to get a bath towel and 2 small towels, fold them and pop them into a bucket of car shampoo. In the mean time PW the loose bugs off, then place the bath towel on the bugs on the bonnet and front and the 2 smaller towels on the wing mirrors. If the towels drops get new ones and start again. I leave them on to soften and clean the wheels, by which time they come off within the car wash process or using less bug remover. It has worked for me, give it a go maybe and see.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> I'm seriously considering getting the car machine polished - hopefully removing the marks and getting the front of the car done with some sort of protective film.
> 
> I spend loads on sealants thinking 'oh this will protect the car' but really it's doing absolutely nothing, except maybe against fading.
> 
> Never getting solid red again, metallic silver is the way to go, *I never had these marks on my old car.*


Is it you or the car???? I'm seriously considering a lobotomy. Life was simpler before I knew there was swirl and streak marks on everything. Even the windows at work (and there's a LOT of windows)... look like ****. :lol:

Seriously, trying to re-train my eyes/mind to stop noticing the imperfections on *everything!!!!*


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have tried Citrus Power by Auto Finesse the last clean I did. I had a load of bug marks, a 350 mile roadtrip amount on summers evening. A spray on, leave for about 5 minutes followed by a strong jet removed all but the most determined of bugs. And they only required gentle pressure with a mitt, as opposed to the normal hours of scrubbing. 

Then for anything that's actually etched in, try something like Super Resin Polish to restore the shine.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

unfortunately its the way bugs like to end their lives....without giving a second thought to the end product of guts that will most likely be etched onto the paintwork and even glass....combined with the heat of the surface and all the remains its inevitable that etching is going to happen....its all organic though and could be removed by Permanon Hecta as its an organic cleaner which removes all proteins etc....as i say it may remove it to a point where you are happy but it may not it depends on the severity as with everything else....wont hurt to give it a try....


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Laminx do a clear protective vinyl 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

Got metallic black paint on mine and bird [email protected] has gone straight through the laquer and base coat on my bonnet. Needs a respray now but thought maybe a carbon fibre wrap on the bonnet might be a cheaper option. 

These modern water based paints really are sh!t


----------



## HSimon (Jan 19, 2008)

I dont think there is any product out there, wether it be a sealant, or a wax, that can stop etching from bird poo, or acidic bug splatter, in fact, i sometimes think, that the products we all put on to protect the paint, often has a detrimental effect, and actually reacts with bird poo etc, as my 10 year old van, that has never been polished at all, seems to have no etching from anything whatsoever. Maybe thats in my mind, but it seems odd ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Your ten year old van could very well still be painted with cellulose, whereas allot of these problems tend to be, although not exclusively of course, on newer water based finishes.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Slow down


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

I've had my car coated with a ceramic which offers a guarantee against this kind of thing. I've had a couple of bird crap marks on the car, one of which was left for at least 3 days (I know, I know) but it came off easily leaving no marks whatsoever.

If you are thinking of having it machined, maybe a ceramic on top would be a good choice?

The only snap I have of the offending craps...


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

gatman said:


> i believe you can buy some sort of clear film like a wrap for bumpers, bonnets etc, think its made by 3M but could be wrong.


You are correct. Autocar did a bit on it. Car patterns for marks and models and diff parts of car. Like rear bumper top to save it from loading scratches. Looking at getting that myself. Rib


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I often have the cast of "A Bugs Life" spread on the front of my car, I would often use AG Insect remover but I came here. One of the things I read on a search was to get a bath towel and 2 small towels, fold them and pop them into a bucket of car shampoo. In the mean time PW the loose bugs off, then place the bath towel on the bugs on the bonnet and front and the 2 smaller towels on the wing mirrors. If the towels drops get new ones and start again. I leave them on to soften and clean the wheels, by which time they come off within the car wash process or using less bug remover. It has worked for me, give it a go maybe and see.


Use two old carrier bags to save the wing mirror cloths falling into instant garbage bin fodder Rib


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Im hating this bird splatter problem too, and these little yellow dots that appear all over my car. Im buying a newer car hopefully and im adament its either going to be boring silver or light grey. I used to own a silver Seat and once machined and waxed with careful cleaning it would remain the same as the day i polished it for a good few months. With the darker blue car i have at present, the day after spending 10 hours washing, machining and waxing it it looked like i need not have bothered. fly splatter and bird **** has marked it all again, and even with ritual washing theres cobweb style swirls appearing already after 6 washes ! drives me insane !


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

ribvanrey said:


> Use two old carrier bags to save the wing mirror cloths falling into instant garbage bin fodder Rib


Let us know how you get on with your search, would like to do the front bumper.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thought about trying c1?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

georgey2011 said:


> Im hating this bird splatter problem too, and these little yellow dots that appear all over my car. Im buying a newer car hopefully and im adament its either going to be boring silver or light grey. I used to own a silver Seat and once machined and waxed with careful cleaning it would remain the same as the day i polished it for a good few months. With the darker blue car i have at present, the day after spending 10 hours washing, machining and waxing it it looked like i need not have bothered. fly splatter and bird **** has marked it all again, and even with ritual washing theres cobweb style swirls appearing already after 6 washes ! drives me insane !


Yeah, what is it about the yellow dots? I get them too....

Sigh.. never ending battle.


----------

